# GPS Settings Frozen



## cpurick (Sep 1, 2011)

Doesn't work this way when it first boots up, but eventually the GPS toggle on my notification/toggles slider stops working, and then remains that way until the next reboot. When I look at the GPS settings, the little slide-button there is grayed out, and I can't turn it off.

My experience has been that the controls all indicate a GPS that can't be turned off, though it's possible the GPS isn't actually on.

Unfortunately, "GPS" is pretty short, and I can't do a direct search for posts using that as a keyword. But I scanned the developer list and didn't see anything about GPS failures.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

That is very strange...I hope to see this resolved, I'm curious now.

You can try making a back up in CWR
SBF'ing and installing a fresh 1.9.9.1 or whatever the latest is when you do this.
Then do an advanced restore and just restore data.


----------



## cpurick (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks like part of the settings bug from CM7. On boot, either GPS and Data and/or brightness/timeout toggles will not work. If I keep rebooting it I can usually get them back. I have instructions from DXC to capture a log, but I don't see anything being logged when I hit these toggles. It's really ticking me off, because not many people are experiencing this. But if they solve the CM7 bug I'm assuming MIUI will be improved as well.


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

cpurick said:


> Looks like part of the settings bug from CM7. On boot, either GPS and Data and/or brightness/timeout toggles will not work. If I keep rebooting it I can usually get them back. I have instructions from DXC to capture a log, but I don't see anything being logged when I hit these toggles. It's really ticking me off, because not many people are experiencing this. But if they solve the CM7 bug I'm assuming MIUI will be improved as well.


if you don't see anything logged under buffer: Radio, try buffer: Main or buffer: Event


----------

